# All Female Demasoni tank ????



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

*All Female Demonsoni tank ????*

is it possible to keep 5-8 female demonsonis together, because of their aggression i am not sure about keeping the males together, and was wondering if having no males would decrease aggression and still be ok, i dont want to breed also. thanks !


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

I find all demasoni to be aggressive. Very pretty fish though.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i see soo many tanks with them but everyone says not to have them because they are mean, so im not sure what to listen to !


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, if these are your first foray into Africans, I'd stick with something a little easier, like L. caeruleus, or P. saulosi.


----------

